#  Vorstellungen >   Grüße von chaosbarthi >

## chaosbarthi

Ein fröhliches Hallo @all, 
bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen, weil StarBuG gestern eine kleine Marketing-Aktion im Stoma-Forum gestartet hat.  :Grin:  Ich habe mich mittlerweile oberflächlich diagonal durch alle Boards gelesen und finde, das ihr hier ein echt nettes Forum mit interessanten Themen aufbaut. Echt nett scheinen mir auch die User hier zu sein. Es herrscht eine sehr positive Stimmung *gutfinde*. 
Zu meiner Person: 
Ich bin Frau, 46 Jahre alt, 2 erwachsene Kinder, etwas chaotisch  :Grin:  und im Hauptberuf Steh-auf-Männchen. 
Ich denke, ihr vermutet eh schon richtig. Wie Monsti gehöre ich zu den Stoma-Trägern. Ich bin sozusagen stolzer Besitzer eines doppelläufigen Ileostomas (Darmausgang vom letzten Teil des Dünndarms, dem Ileum). Als doppelläufig wird ein Stoma dann bezeichnet, wenn sowohl der funktionierende Darmteil als auch der stillgelegte - meist vor dem Hintergrund einer geplanten Rückverlegung) in die Bauchdecke eingebunden wurde. Meine Grunderkrankung ist ein familiärer Dickdarmkrebs (HNPCC); und für die interessierten Studenten: pT4, G3, alles andere 0), der im Mai letzten Jahres mittels einer fast vollständigen Dickdarmentfernung (subtotale Colektomie), Entfernung eines Teiles des Jejunums (ein weiterer Dünndarmbereich) und OP von Anteilen der Bauchdecke operiert wurde. Nach Undichtigkeit der Darmnaht (Anastomoseinsuffizienz) wurde mir das Stoma angelegt. Nach 6 Wochen verließ ich mit MRSA (Methicilin resistenter Staphylococcus aureus, Klinikkeim), Fieber und starken Schmerzen die Klinik. Mein Hausarzt rettete mir nach weiteren 3 Monaten das Leben mit unorthodox hochdosierten Antibiotikagaben. Man hatte mich, wie ich jetzt nach einer weiteren OP im Februar d. J. weiß (die abgebrochen werden musste), mit einer Peritonitis (Bauchfellentzündung) aus dem KH entlassen. Folge: Schwerster Verwachsungsbauch und - Gott sei Dank - kein Rücklegungsversuch des Stomas. 
Manch einer mag sich wundern, weshalb ich mich darüber freue, dass ich meinen Anus nie wieder benutzen kann. Da ich mittlerweile Diplom-Patientin bin, weiß ich, dass meine 20 cm Rest-Dickdarm kaum ausgereicht hätten, mir ein menschenwürdiges Leben zu ermöglichen. Es wäre eine klassische Fehlentscheidung gewesen, diesen Anschluss wieder herzustellen. Den ganzen Tag Durchfall zu haben und nachfolgend einen schmerzenden Pavianhintern ist nur wenig komisch. So habe ich wenigstens ein qualitativ gutes Leben, bin seit einem Monat wieder arbeitsfähig und es geht mir insgesamt prima.  :Smiley:  
Dass ich auf einige Ärzte an der operierenden Uniklinik - die bei mir rumgepfuscht haben, offensichtlich auch Unterlagen verschwinden ließen und mir im Entlassungsbericht Fieber- und Schmerzfreiheit bestätigten - nicht so gut zu sprechen bin, könnt ihr euch wahrscheinlich vorstellen. Insbesondere einen Doc der Klinik würde ich als Verantwortliche sofort entlassen, denn der gefährdet Menschenleben und ist es nicht wert, Arzt genannt zu werden. *schimpf* *anderemenschenvorbeschützensollte* Manch einer vergisst halt, dass es sich bei denen auf der anderen Seite von der Spritze, die Patienten genannt werden, um Menschen handelt, deren Leben man massiv erschweren oder hoffnungslos zerstören kann. Für einen Chirurgen besteht das individuelle Patienten-Problem ein paar Wochen. Der Patient muss im Zweifel Jahrzehnte in schlechter körperlicher Verfassung, finanzieller Not und sozialer Isolation verbringen.... 
Die Mediziner, die hier sind, mögen sich bitte nicht angegriffen fühlen. Nach längerer Suche habe ich mittlerweile einen "perfekten" Stab niedergelassener Mediziner gefunden, von denen ich mich sehr gut betreut fühle. 
Ich weiß noch nicht, wie oft es mir gelingen wird, hier im Forum hereinzuschauen, komme aber gerne wieder. Und wenn irgendjemand Fragen hat, die meine Erkrankung oder sonstiwas betreffen, darf er mir Löcher in den Bauch fragen. Ich antworte gerne.   :Smiley:  LG chaosbarthi

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo chaosbarthi  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Auch an dich ein herzliches willkommen hier im Forum  :shy_flower:  
Hab ja schon mit dir ein bischen über ICQ gequatsch, und ich find es echt toll, dass du dir trotz all der Tiefschläge deinen Lebensmut und Humor bewahrt hast. 
Viel Spass in dieser netten kleinen Runde hier  
Liebe Grüße 
Micha

----------


## Ulrike

Herzlich willkommen, chaosbarthi!  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
So ein bißchen Chaos macht das Leben einfach netter.  :Zwinker:   :Grin:  
Es ist sehr interessant für mich, mehr über andere schwerwiegende Krankheiten zu erfahren als immer nur über MS und wie man lernen kann (muß), mit ihnen zu leben. 
Schön, daß Du hier bist!  :a_plain111:  
Liebe Grüße
von
Ulrike

----------


## chaosbarthi

Dank an euch beide für die freundliche Begrüßung!   :Smiley:  LG chaosbarthi

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo chaosbarthi! 
Herzlich willkommen hier im Forum und vielen Danke für deine ausführliche Vorstellung!
Als Steh-Auf-Männechen kannst du dich zurecht bezeichnen! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Chaosbarthi! 
Ich sage auch mal ein herzliches HALLO und finde es schön, daß es Dir jetzt schon bei uns gefällt!  :shy_flower:  Ja, es ist sehr angenehm hier! 
Du bist also ein Genie!? Denn nur ein Genie beherrscht das Chaos, sagt man! .... Dein Beruf finde ich auch sehr interessant!  :laughter08:

----------


## chaosbarthi

:Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Monsti

Huhu chaosbarthi, 
auch ich bin über Christians Forum hierher gekommen. Schön, Dich hier zu treffen! 
Grüßle von
Angie

----------

